Ask HN: Rideshare’s obligations to notify passengers of C-19 affected drivers - hindsightbias
======
hindsightbias
Lyft: If we are notified of a rider or driver testing positive for COVID-19,
they will be temporarily suspended from using Lyft until they are medically
cleared. In this event, we will also follow guidance from the CDC and local
health officials to identify other individuals who may have been impacted.
[https://www.lyft.com/safety/coronavirus#faq](https://www.lyft.com/safety/coronavirus#faq)

Uber: We have a team available 24/7 to support public health authorities in
their response to the epidemic. Working with them, we may temporarily suspend
the accounts of riders or drivers confirmed to have contracted or been exposed
to COVID‑19. We’re also consulting with an epidemiologist to make sure our
efforts as a company are grounded in medical advice
[https://www.uber.com/us/en/coronavirus/](https://www.uber.com/us/en/coronavirus/)

One is not like the other

